# Sad happening at Tesco today



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

An old lady dropped dead in front of me in the check out queue at Tesco today.

I really felt devastated for her particularly as she had just bought a "bag for life".


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

I thought "bag for life" was my mother-in-law.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

yeh bag is for life not just Christmas!

Although recently my bag died too!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

This was originally posted in the "off topic" forum so I've moved it to the "jokes & trivia" forum in the sincere hope that it was intended as a joke. :? 

Not sure I see the funny side of it - but I note that some of you seem to disagree with me. :roll:


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

gaspode said:



> This was originally posted in the "off topic" forum so I've moved it to the "jokes & trivia" forum in the sincere hope that it was intended as a joke. :?
> 
> Not sure I see the funny side of it - but I note that some of you seem to disagree with me. :roll:


I agree with you, not just tasteless but not funny at all. Pathetic.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

How sad...


>



>



>



>




>



that anyone could see humour in such inanity


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

Having worked at Tesco for about 5 years, we had a suprisingly amount of fatalities at the checkouts. Seemed every six months ago we had an ambulance outside with a customer being 'worked on', probably about one per year was a fatality.

Was only a small superstore as well, nothing like the mega ones with three times the tills.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Now I know it is a joke then i will give my answer which I original thought might be in bad taste. :wink: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dont tell Russell he would have asked for the old ladies tesco points :wink:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Dear oh Dear Oh Dear  .......................I'm very sure it was a fictitional lady...........not real...............perhaps we should all just stop telling jokes.......in case we offend....little old ladies, hunchbacks, dwarfs, any nationality, any religion, creed, proffesion, bald headed men/women, man, woman, blonds, ginger hair, .........the list goes on 8O

Laugh and the world laughs with you.....eat garlic and you sleep alone :wink:



> An old lady dropped dead in front of me in the check out queue at Tesco today


Perhaps she didn't know it was your turn :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I thought it funny, but I am not easily offended

Loddy


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Funnily enough, I thought it funny too. :lol: Some people on here wouldn't last five mins in my local boozer I can tell ya. 8O  

steve


----------



## nozzmoking (Mar 29, 2008)

Chigman said:


> Some people on here wouldn't last five mins in my local boozer I can tell ya.


You're right there!

Good joke OP, don't let the stiffs put you off from posting more.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Could not agree more badger

Waz


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

That has to be up there for the best joke of the year, love it


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

It was a joke for goodness sakes.  

There wasn't really an old lady.

Yes - I don't really go for jokes that may have victims, but this is just a joke.

I didn't fall over laughing, but that's because of my taste in humour, but it didn't hurt anyone, and I couldn't see any malice.

In fact it was quite good really quite good (in my humble; but nevertheless valid opinion).



8O There wasn't really an old lady -was there :?:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Otto-de-froste said:


> 8O There wasn't really an old lady -was there :?:


Well that's the whole point isn't it?
Whether it's funny or not is a somewhat secondary issue. :roll: 
The point is that it was NOT posted in the "Jokes&Trivia" forum, it was posted in "Off Topic", a forum usually reserved for factual (if somewhat irrelevant) posts.

As the O/P hasn't complained about it being moved I assume it actually IS a joke but the O/P leaves room for doubt. :?


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Gaspode

You are right; whether it is funny or not is indeed a secondary issue

And I do see where you are coming from

I have already shown my colours regarding potentially offensive humour, and would probably stand with you, but I have a hunch that this was probably posted in the wrong place

If not then maybe it was tasteless, but I still feel that it wasn't intended to cause offence or fan any flames of prejudice

Maybe insensitive to some, but I am fully aware of how fragile life can be, and I also could easily take offence when looking at my own circumstances

But I do, with the greatest respect honour your point of view

Regards
Otto


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

As the poster of the JOKE, I must plead guilty as charged.  

I apologise for putting it in the wrong forum but as a newbie, this site is not the easiest to navigate.

Glad most of you saw the funny side of it.

Brent

P.S. the joke was told to me by my 83 year old Auntie who actually shops at Tesco :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi b2tus

I assumed that was the case - but you never can tell sometimes. :lol: 

If you do realise you've accidentally posted in the wrong forum, just PM any of the mods, it's a very simple task to move the thread.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

:x Why are you not shopping for your 83 year old auntie :?: 

For goodness sakes you will get the points on your card then 8)


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*ever been had?*

I was walking round tesco last week and an old lady was following me staring.
Finally she came over to me and said "I hope you don't mind me staring but you remind me so much of my dear son who passed away so suddenly last year after an accident". She stared crying and said "we never had the chance to say goodbye. Would you mind me waving to you and you shouting goodbye mom as I walk out of the store - it might make up for the loss"

Sure i said no problem.

So she went in front of me through the checkout and as she got to the door she turned and waved and said "thank you son and goodbye"

I waved back and said "goodbye mum"

I then put my bottle of milk through the checkout and the checkout operator said £85

£85 for a bottle of milk?

She said "your mom said you would pay for her shopping too"


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

I demand this joke is removed from the forum because it's ageist, milkist, thieveist, sexist, racist and funniest.
It's racist because you shouls have been quicker.

Patman


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Its also biased against other fine retail outlets..... :lol:


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree with you, not just tasteless but not funny at all. Pathetic.[/quote]

As that little green fellow off starwars would say, "a life, get".

Patman


----------

